# Need to test new patch of Ethernet Switch Framework



## Sen123 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

I saw a report that covers FreeBSD-related projects between October and December 2010 and I observe that it have new patch for Ethernet Switch Framework, I have also seen a little bit inside the code of patch(http://loos.no-ip.org/rspro/switch-1.diff).

I downloaded fresh code of FreeBSD v9 and apply command git apply switch-1.diff but it shows me these errors:


```
switch.diff:397: trailing whitespace.
		printf("\tphy %d ", ifmr.ifm_phy); 
switch.diff:445: trailing whitespace.
	printb("options", ifswr.ifsw_flags, IFSWBITS); 
switch.diff:486: trailing whitespace.
	printf("\tvlans: "); 
switch.diff:869: trailing whitespace.
		} 
switch.diff:1826: trailing whitespace.
		} 
warning: sbin/ifconfig/Makefile has type 100755, expected 100644
error: patch failed: sbin/ifconfig/Makefile:23
error: sbin/ifconfig/Makefile: patch does not apply
error: patch failed: sys/mips/atheros/ar71xx_machdep.c:144
error: sys/mips/atheros/ar71xx_machdep.c: patch does not apply
error: patch failed: sys/mips/atheros/if_arge.c:565
error: sys/mips/atheros/if_arge.c: patch does not apply
```

I am very interested to test this patch, can anyone help me out to do this...

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2013)

The mailing lists are a better place to ask for this.  freebsd-current would be a good place to start.


----------

